# Show Your Work Area Please!



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

I work out of my home, and am overhauling the room I work out of. I'd LOVE to see some photos of how you all have organized your work space, especially those who also work out of their homes or other smaller spaces!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Scott Fresner's book - How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit - has a chapter on Setting Up a Shop that has a lot of good information in it. It shows a couple of floor layouts and has advice on things like ventilation and work flows. Suggest you take a look at what he has to say.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

From back to front

IMG 0382 - YouTube


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

That's awesome binki! You have a great shop!


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice! What are your hottest selling items? Are rhinestone designs still hot sellers? Do you sell a lot of decals? What equipment are you using to produce your decals?

Thanks...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Rhinestones and glitter vinyl are super hot. We added a versacamm since that video so we do the printed decals on it now.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a job we did for a guy that does replica police cars. This one is for Robo Cop. We did the car decoration. Note the video in the car is the movie. 

Robo Cop Car - YouTube


----------



## Awakesupply (Jan 4, 2014)

I made a video were you can see me working in my working space: 
https://vimeo.com/82723529

Its a collaboration with a friend of mine who is a great musician!
I only use screenprinting to print my hand drawed designs on blanks.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Awakesupply said:


> I made a video were you can see me working in my working space:
> https://vimeo.com/82723529
> 
> Its a collaboration with a friend of mine who is a great musician!
> I only use screenprinting to print my hand drawed designs on blanks.


...link doesn't work


----------



## Awakesupply (Jan 4, 2014)

MAXDesign said:


> ...link doesn't work


I tried it again and it works on my computer.

vimeo.com/82723529


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I like this thread  I will try to post a pic/vid of my work set-up, but what I can't figure is how is everyone's (who's posted so far) work are so clean.....No matter how hard I try, my work area always looks like a turnado just passed through


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I work at CSTOWN, a Dalian headquater in China. You can check our "about cstown" page to see our office, it's not big. We welcom u to visit our factory and company headquater : )


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

im too embarrassed to show my messy shop. haha.


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

A wise man told me that a clean shop was a shop that didn't have enough work or had too many employees. Mine is what I consider messy, regardless of how much I wander with ink remover and shop towels. I can NEVER seem to get the ink clean enough on the autos and the overspray is horrible. But I hate the tack adhesive too so it's a lose-lose for me.


----------

